# What media do I place in the baskets of a Fluval FX6 Filter?



## Randifer

Ok... as I have posted before, I have ordered a new tank that is coming sometime in the next month. It is a 160 gallon or so with dimensions of 72 x 24 x 22.

I have decided to use 2 FX6 filters. I have never used a canister filter before, so I need to know what to place in the 3 baskets.

There are round sponges around the outside of each basket... I assume I use those as long as possible (until the fall apart) just rinsing them each cleaning with aquarium water. Is that correct?

As far as the insides of the baskets... I assume I fill the bottom 2 with fluval biomax rings... correct? Then does just filter sponge go in the top basket (I bought a roll of heavy duty blue/white bonded filter pads - thanks 13razorbackfan)? And if so, how many layers of that do I put in the top basket? Is there anything else I need for any of the baskets?

And I think my last question is... do I set the baskets up the same way for both FX6's... or is there anything different I should do to one of them that will help the tank out?

Thanks for the help... I'm sure I'll have more questions whenever my tank finally gets here and I start setting it up.

Randy


----------



## redsnookmfer

In my Fx5 top to bottom
Fluval pre-filter media x 2
Fluval biomax x 2
Fluval biomax x 2

With my tank housing fish after only a couple of weeks, and being cycled(took about a month and a half or so), this set-up seems to be working good for me. Parameters all zero except nitrate @ 5 ppm.

I've read a few other threads that recommended the same set up, plus the polishing pads, but I decided not to go with the pads. Although my knowledge isn't as great as these other folks, just letting you know what works for me.


----------



## cich2it

I just bought a fx5, and also have polishing pads but don't know what basket it goes in? I just hope I got it installed right. LOL, I'm used to 306 fluval, this is allot of canister... :wink:


----------



## redsnookmfer

On top of the bottom basket I think.


----------



## Brentt700

I would fill at least one basket with Seachem Matrix. I am a full-on advocate in using the product as I am a firm believer in its workings. ALL of my filters have it in it in one form or another. Plus......I believe you have to replace Biomax after a certain amount of time.....correct me if I am wrong but a lot of medias you have to replenish and like take half out and add new to keep things going. At least that's what I read with Fluval's media. Where as Matrix you don't have to do this. Just clean the sludge away from it every few months. Here is a link to read if you are interested...................

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... atrix.html


----------



## daninflorida

Brentt700 said:


> I would fill at least one basket with Seachem Matrix. I am a full-on advocate in using the product as I am a firm believer in its workings. ALL of my filters have it in it in one form or another. Plus......I believe you have to replace Biomax after a certain amount of time.....correct me if I am wrong but a lot of medias you have to replenish and like take half out and add new to keep things going. At least that's what I read with Fluval's media. Where as Matrix you don't have to do this. Just clean the sludge away from it every few months. Here is a link to read if you are interested...................
> 
> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... atrix.html


no, you do not need to replace BioMax, thats just marketting hogwash. never replace your bio media, but do rinse it every once i a while so it doesnt get clogged up. the bio-media really should be on the bottom and surrounded by filter material so that solids are getting to it and getting trapped in the media. I like the Seachem Matrix as well, but because its about half the price of BioMax. I have both, they are the same thing.


----------



## Brentt700

No.....they are NOT the same thing. Biomax is the same ceramic **** that they use in all the media they mass produce for all the filters when you buy them. Tell you what. I throw that **** away when I get it and use Matrix or Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro media whenever I use a filer. I also use Azoo Bio-Glass media as well. You get what you pay for essentially, and IF you want to use Aquaclear or Fluval Biomax, be my guest. I have six Fluval filters that I do NOT use the biomax in and it is NOT market hype. If you are such the scientist and have researched all the parameters of all of the biological medias, then I bow my hat to you, but I seriously doubt the person typing behind the PC is such, so do what you want. I was just trying to give you an edge up on using such a regular generic medium such as biomax for your filter and to have something with a lot more bang for the buck. Something that withholds MUCH MUCH more beneficial bacteria than biomax could ever dream of holding. BUT, this decision is up to you my friend. :wink:


----------



## daninflorida

Brentt700 said:


> No.....they are NOT the same thing. Biomax is the same ceramic #%$& that they use in all the media they mass produce for all the filters when you buy them. Tell you what. I throw that #%$& away when I get it and use Matrix or Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro media whenever I use a filer. I also use Azoo Bio-Glass media as well. You get what you pay for essentially, and IF you want to use Aquaclear or Fluval Biomax, be my guest. I have six Fluval filters that I do NOT use the biomax in and it is NOT market hype. If you are such the scientist and have researched all the parameters of all of the biological medias, then I bow my hat to you, but I seriously doubt the person typing behind the PC is such, so do what you want. I was just trying to give you an edge up on using such a regular generic medium such as biomax for your filter and to have something with a lot more bang for the buck. Something that withholds MUCH MUCH more beneficial bacteria than biomax could ever dream of holding. BUT, this decision is up to you my friend. :wink:


 Bro, simmer down man. i think you are way over thinking this stuff. shoot, i have used cheap plastic sponges before for bio-media. it works just as well, all you need is a medium for beneficial bacteria to grow on, which can be anything. i think you are over complicating things my friend...but chill out, its just a fish tank


----------



## cich2it

redsnookmfer said:


> On top of the bottom basket I think.


Thanks...So before the rant did anyone also confirm that's where polishing pads go??


----------



## daninflorida

cich2it said:


> redsnookmfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of the bottom basket I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...So before the rant did anyone also confirm that's where polishing pads go??
Click to expand...

lowest level on top of the bio-media. think dirty water at top, cleaner as you travel down...so final mechical polishing should be at the bottom of your filter...but before you get into your bio-media.


----------



## smitty814

Brentt700 said:


> No.....they are NOT the same thing. Biomax is the same ceramic #%$& that they use in all the media they mass produce for all the filters when you buy them. Tell you what. I throw that #%$& away when I get it and use Matrix or Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro media whenever I use a filer. I also use Azoo Bio-Glass media as well. You get what you pay for essentially, and IF you want to use Aquaclear or Fluval Biomax, be my guest. I have six Fluval filters that I do NOT use the biomax in and it is NOT market hype. If you are such the scientist and have researched all the parameters of all of the biological medias, then I bow my hat to you, but I seriously doubt the person typing behind the PC is such, so do what you want. I was just trying to give you an edge up on using such a regular generic medium such as biomax for your filter and to have something with a lot more bang for the buck. Something that withholds MUCH MUCH more beneficial bacteria than biomax could ever dream of holding. BUT, this decision is up to you my friend. :wink:


+1 Although I do use the fluval prefilter ceramic in the first tray followed by Seachems Matrix in the other 2 trays :dancing:


----------



## triscuit

Coarse sponge first after the intake to catch the big chunks, then biomedia of your choice, then polishing pads/filter floss.


----------

